# لماذا تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد " أحد توما " ؟



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

*لماذا تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد " أحد توما " ؟

:download:

+ هو آخر الأعياد السيدية الصغرى , واحتفلت به الكنيسة قديمآ جدآ (موسيهم , ك 1 فصل 4 ) تذكارآ لظهور المسيح للرسل فى الأحد التالى للقيامة , وتقديم الدليل على صحة صلبه وقيامه , وإعلانه لتوما الرسولى ( ولكل الأجيال التى تنفى صلبه ) ولتثبيت إيمانه.
وكذلك تحتفل به الكنيسة شكرآ لله على تنازله ,وحثآ للشعب على الثبات فى الإيمان : " طوبى لمن آمن ولم ير"
 (يو 21 : 29 ).


عن كتاب - أسئلة عامة
لكل عقائد الكنيسة القبطية 
للدياكون: د. ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر.
*​


----------



## youhnna (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو

على المعلومة الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي علي فكرة
ميرسي ليك دايما
فعلا بتنزل مواضيع فيها معلومات بسيطة جدا بس مهمة اوي
ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

معلومه جميله جدا 
شكرا ليك على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> على المعلومة الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي علي فكرة
> ميرسي ليك دايما
> فعلا بتنزل مواضيع فيها معلومات بسيطة جدا بس مهمة اوي
> ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومه جميله جدا
> شكرا ليك على المعلومه
> ربنا يباركك ​


أشكرك أستاذى  للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2012)

للرفـــــــــع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الهامة


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومة الهامة


أشكرك أستاذى  للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------

